# Buổi sáng cứ làm những việc này bảo sao giảm cân mãi không được



## MoonLight (5/12/18)

Những thói quen vào buổi sáng tưởng chừng không liên quan nhưng lại có mối liên hệ mật thiết với kết quả giảm cân của bạn đó.

*Không uống nước sau khi thức dậy*
Các chuyên gia đã khuyến cáo chúng ta nên uống một ly nước sau khi thức dậy. Điều này không chỉ tốt cho sức khoẻ nói chung mà còn rất có lợi đối với những người đang muốn giảm cân. Việc này giúp tăng cường trao đổi chất, loại bỏ độc tố ra khỏi cơ thể, đồng thời giúp đốt cháy mỡ thừa nhanh chóng hơn.




​*Không tiếp xúc với ánh nắng Mặt trời*
Việc tiếp xúc với ánh nắng buổi sáng rất hiệu quả trong việc hỗ trợ đốt cháy chất béo. Các nhà nghiên cứu tại Đại học Alberta ở Edmonton, Canada đã chứng minh rằng chất béo có thể giảm đi khi bạn tiếp xúc với ánh nắng Mặt trời. Và đương nhiên, thời điểm tốt nhất chính là buổi sáng bởi ánh nắng giữa ngày rất có hại.




​*Lười tập thể dục*
Tập thể dục buổi sáng vừa đốt cháy calo, vừa giúp làm giảm sự thèm ăn. Một số nghiên cứu đã chỉ ra việc tập thể dục buổi sáng giúp giảm cân hiệu quả hơn 20% so với các thời điểm khác trong ngày. Chưa kể, tập thể dục nhẹ nhàng vào buổi sáng sẽ giúp bạn thư giãn, ngược lại thì những người không tập sẽ tìm cách giảm căng thẳng bằng cách ăn uống. Riêng việc này đã cho thấy rõ tác dụng giảm cân của việc tập thể dục buổi sáng rồi.




​*Không ăn sáng*
Theo nghiên cứu của Đại học Tel Aviv, Israel, một bữa sáng đảm bảo sẽ giúp duy trì cân nặng tốt hơn việc bạn không ăn sáng rồi lại ăn vặt thường xuyên. Có điều này là do tốc độ trao đổi chất trong cơ thể ở từng thời điểm là khác nhau và thường sẽ tốt hơn vào buổi sáng. Lời khuyên cho bạn chính là ăn một bữa sáng đầy đủ chất và giảm các bữa ăn vặt đi. Như vậy thì công cuộc giảm cân sẽ đạt hiệu quả cao hơn.




​*Ngủ nướng*
Giấc ngủ giúp cơ thể nghỉ ngơi, phục hồi sức lực, mang lại sự cân bằng. Tuy nhiên, giấc ngủ cũng cần đảm bảo đủ và đúng giờ. Điển hình như việc ngủ nướng sẽ gây ra hệ quả là khiến cho lượng đường trong máu cao, dẫn đến việc tăng cân. Hơn nữa, ngủ nướng cũng khiến bạn bỏ lỡ bữa sáng, làm rối loạn lịch trình ăn uống, vì thế mà dễ tăng cân hơn.




​_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

